# 20 Worst Classical Recordings



## nathanspap

Does anyone have the subject list from the book "The Life and Death of Classical Music" by Norman Lebrecht?


----------



## Rondo

Here's the table of contents. Maybe that helps...?

I don't have the book. Perhaps someone else does...


----------

